# Pływam w łodzi



## RomanBoukreev

Dzień dobry!
Jak rozumiem w poniższych przykładach, które przyimki brzmią naturalnie w kontekście morza i łodzi:

Pływam w łodzi na morzu.
Pływam w łodzi po morzu.
Pływam w łodzi w morzu.

Znalazłem też polskie tłumaczenie człowieka, który mieszka w Polsce: City on the Water → Pływające miasto. Co myślisz o dosłownym tłumaczeniu "Miasto na wodzie"? Brzmi gorzej? To znaczy, że "pływające łódź" jest lepiej niż "łódź na wodzie" lub dwie opcje są takie same?

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## grassy

Potrzeba więcej kontekstu: w jakiej sytuacji miałbyś wypowiedzieć to zdanie? Ostatnie na pewno jest złe. A poza tym, co ma pierwsze pytanie do drugiego?


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Np. siedzę na/w łodzi i łowię ryby. 
Jak na drugie pytanie, łódź jakiegoś człowieka stoi na/w wodzie.


----------



## zaffy

"Pływam w łodzi po morzu."  brzmi najbardziej naturalnie


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> "Pływam w łodzi po morzu."  brzmi najbardziej naturalnie


Pływam łodzią po morzu. 
Siedzę w łodzi na morzu. 
"Pływam w łodzi" nie brzmi naturalnie dla mnie.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Jak chciałeś zmienić to zdanie, jeśli tutaj coś jest nie tak:
_Jack wrzucił czarną łódkę na wody, a następnie z użyciem pomarańczowego kombinezonu skoczył do wody niedaleko łodzi._


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Pływam łodzią po morzu.
> "Pływam w łodzi" nie brzmi naturalnie dla mnie.



w rzeczy samej


----------



## jasio

RomanBoukreev said:


> Znalazłem też polskie tłumaczenie człowieka, który mieszka w Polsce: City on the Water → Pływające miasto. Co myślisz o dosłownym tłumaczeniu "Miasto na wodzie"?


Pytanie, do czego dokładnie odnosi się ten termin. O ile mi wiadomo, pływające miasta jeszcze nie istnieją, natomiast miasta na wodzie - jak najbardziej, np. Wenecja. 



RomanBoukreev said:


> Brzmi gorzej? To znaczy, że "pływające łódź" jest lepiej niż "łódź na wodzie" lub dwie opcje są takie same?


Jeżeli pływające, to łodzie, a jeżeli łódź, to pływająca. 
Łódź jest obiektem mającym pewien napęd (choćby wiosła), a w takim kontekście pływanie kojarzy mi się dość aktywnie - czyli innymi słowy, ktoś wiosłuje. Natomiast określenie na wodzie kojarzy mi się statycznie, być może ze względu na brak czasownika i wybór przyimka. Czyli łódź jest uwiązana albo dryfuje. 
To nie apteka, ale i tak powstaje pytanie, co dokładnie chcesz wyrazić.


----------



## Jendrej

RomanBoukreev said:


> z użyciem pomarańczowego kombinezonu


Po prostu „w pomarańczowym kombinezonie”.


RomanBoukreev said:


> Jack wrzucił czarną łódkę na wody


Wyobraziłem sobie taką malutką czarną zabawkową łódeczkę  Jeśli ma chodzić o prawdziwą łódź, to się ją woduje (wodować) albo spuszcza na wodę.


RomanBoukreev said:


> Znalazłem też polskie tłumaczenie człowieka, który mieszka w Polsce: City on the Water → Pływające miasto. Co myślisz o dosłownym tłumaczeniu "Miasto na wodzie"? Brzmi gorzej? To znaczy, że "pływające łódź" jest lepiej niż "łódź na wodzie" lub dwie opcje są takie same?


Po pierwsze, pływajac*a* łódź.
Po drugie, obie nazwy odnoszące się do miasta to nazwy własne i obie brzmią dobrze – „pływające miasto” po angielsku by było „floating city”.
Pływająca łódź czy łódź na wodzie? Właściwie obie nie brzmią dla mnie naturalnie. „Łódź na wodzie” mogłaby podkreślać, że nie chodzi o łódź stojącą na lądzie. Z kolei każda łódź powinna z zasady pływać, więc ten przymiotnik wydaje się zbędny. Po prostu łódź.


----------

